# Seachem Purigen in a planted tank?



## 06cummins (Jan 19, 2012)

I've read a little about this stuff and it sounds great but is it ok to run in a planted tank or will it soak up nutrients that my plants need?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Sure you can use it in a planted set-up - no problem.
I've been using Purigen 24/7 for several years in my planted discus tanks - have a look at one of my albums & see for yourself:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/3RedSnakeSkins


----------



## 06cummins (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol I was actually just looking at that album before you posted that. Sounds good I was just curious since I've never messed with it, I'm want to replace my carbon element with purigen but just wanted my double check first. Still tryin to get everything lined up before I set this tank up. Thanks for the help


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Out of curiosity - where were you looking at that album of mine ? One of my other posts ?


----------



## 06cummins (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah it was in a thread asking about keeping discus in a low-tech tank, you posted 2 links to your albums


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

I just started using it for a week. Man what a difference it makes!


----------



## dustbust_1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya if you have any wood in your tank it clears up the yellow hue.


----------



## Bl00dworm (Apr 6, 2012)

I've also recently added a 100ml bag into the top of an eheim 2215 on my 90 gallon. Big difference in water clarity and no impact to plant health/growth.


----------

